# Tail/Brake light LED



## Decepticon (Oct 7, 2016)

Does anyone know what the Taillight /Brake light number is ? I tried 3157 LED but it did not work. Thank You in advance


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

The 2017 manual suggests a "7443LL". A plain "7443" would probably work. If you're getting LED, I'd suggest getting "red" rather than "white".


----------



## Decepticon (Oct 7, 2016)

Great thank you.


----------



## 1988gmc355 (Jul 20, 2016)

You always match the LED color to the lens color, i.e. red and red, amber and amber


----------



## 5banger (Dec 9, 2016)

Sylvania 7443r LED zevo bulb for brake/turn signal and 194r zevo for the inside (trunk portion) part of the taillight.


----------



## shockz (May 23, 2015)

5banger said:


> Sylvania 7443r LED zevo bulb for brake/turn signal and 194r zevo for the inside (trunk portion) part of the taillight.


 Do you have issues with hyper-flashing turn signals with those LEDs?


----------



## 5banger (Dec 9, 2016)

shockz said:


> Do you have issues with hyper-flashing turn signals with those LEDs?


Yes but I used the sylvania load resistors to fix this.


----------



## KITTSS07 (Dec 13, 2016)

For the LED Load Resistors (Sylvania LED Equalizers) on the brake light/turn signals, which wires are we connecting?


----------

